

My new iPad has a yellow tinted screen - tislammac
http://tariq.smugmug.com/Electronics/New-iPad/21976614_CLXn9V#!i=1752914557&k=cg4tfSX&lb=1&s=X2

======
koifim
It is known that it can take a few days/weeks until the glue in the screen is
dried out. Until then you can, in some cases, notice a yellow tinge.

------
tislammac
Right 1/4 of the screen is distinctly blue/crisp than the rest. Especially
annoying when looking at a white background app like a browser.

------
zmonkeyz
I can't really see what you're describing. One of those things you have to see
in person i guess.

~~~
tislammac
Maybe the photo was not the best taken. A little googling on the yellow new
ipad screen has a few hits of other people having this issue. Unfortunate.

